# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Σύνδεση δικτύου σε μεγάλη απόσταση

## toni31

Μια βοήθεια θα ήθελα αν γίνεται, διότι με τα δίκτυα δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά.
  Υπάρχουν 10 pc (pc1…pc10), 2 printer (pr1,pr2), 2 modem (md1,md2), 2 σημεία που υπάρχει ρεύμα (s1,s2), μια καλωδίωση 250μ υπόγειο pet με ελεύθερα ζεύγη (όπου διακεκομμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει καλωδίωση). Οι υπολογιστές pc2…pc6+pr1 είναι σε τοπικό δίκτυο με το md1, οι υπολογιστές pc7…pc10+pr2 είναι σε τοπικό δίκτυο με το md2, το pc1 είναι μόνο του. Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι τα δύο τοπικά να συνδεθούν μαζί md1+md2 που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 50μ και το pc1 με κάποιο τρόπο να μπει στο δίκτυο.. Τι συσκευές υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ώστε να συνδεθεί το απομακρυσμένο pc1.


net.jpg

----------


## plouf

γι τέτοιες αποστάσεις (πάνω απο 80-100 μέτρα) θελεις ασύρματα link -> http://www.tp-link.com/gr/products/d...L-WA5210G.html
τα μεταξυ τους σημεια πρεπει να έχουν οπτική επαφη

βεβαία χρειάζεσαι κάποιες βασικές γνωσεις δικτύωσης

----------


## nestoras

Υπάρχει και η λύση με shdsl routers (δύο θα χρειαστείς).

https://www.nsys.gr/el/zyxel-p-793h-...s-gateway.html

https://www.zyxel.com/products_servi...USB-P-793H-v3/

----------


## toni31

Όχι δεν θέλω ασύρματο, πρέπει να γίνει με καλώδιο

----------


## stinger

> Μια βοήθεια θα ήθελα αν γίνεται, διότι με τα δίκτυα δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά.
>   Υπάρχουν 10 pc (pc1β¦pc10), 2 printer (pr1,pr2), 2 modem (md1,md2), 2 σημεία που υπάρχει ρεύμα (s1,s2), μια καλωδίωση 250μ υπόγειο pet με ελεύθερα ζεύγη (όπου διακεκομμένη γραμμή δεν υπάρχει καλωδίωση). Οι υπολογιστές pc2β¦pc6+pr1 είναι σε τοπικό δίκτυο με το md1, οι υπολογιστές pc7β¦pc10+pr2 είναι σε τοπικό δίκτυο με το md2, το pc1 είναι μόνο του. Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι τα δύο τοπικά να συνδεθούν μαζί md1+md2 που βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 50μ και το pc1 με κάποιο τρόπο να μπει στο δίκτυο.. Τι συσκευές υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο ώστε να συνδεθεί το απομακρυσμένο pc1.
> 
> 
> net.jpg



επειδη μου ετυχε κατι αναλογο πριν λιγο καιρο 
θεωρω οτι το σημειο 1 οπου το pc ειναι μονο του μαλλον ειναι μια πυλη εισοδου-εξοδου... στα 250 μετρα μαλλον ειναι το κτηριο και μεσα σε αυτο υπαρχουν γραφειο-α με ομαδες υπολογιστων συνδεδεμενες με μοντεμ σε αποσταση 50μ μεταξυ τους...
εδω οι επιλογες σου ειναι οι εξης...
1. αν απο το σημειο 1 στο σημειο 2 που απεχει 250 μετρα υπαρχει ζευγος καλωδιου διαθεσιμο τοτε η ζυξη μπορει να γινει μεσω μοντεμ οπως σου δειχνει πιο πανω ο νεστορας...τα υπολοιπα μετα ειναι ευκολα με την συνδεση των υπολοιπων μοντεμ μεταξυ τους..
2. αν δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ζευγος τοτε πας σε ασυρματη ζευξη point to point με κεραιες οπως ειπε ο χρηστος πιο πανω..υστερα τα υπολοιπα και παλι ειναι ευκολα...
αυτο που χρειαζεται να κανεις ειναι σωστη ρυθμιση ip διευθυνσεων
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZyXEL-Prest...-/252747598653

----------


## mikemtb

Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα περάσματος και το ανάλογο budget, ας περαστεί μια οπτική ίνα! 
Δεν είναι κάτι ακριβό,  παμφτηνη είναι!
Πιο πολύ κοστίζει τό πέρασμα και ο τερματισμός φαντάσου ! 
Στα άκρα μπαίνουν 2 sfp to Ethernet converter.
Σαφώς το σημείο του pc 1 θέλει και ρεύμα... 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Edit:
To wireless για παραδειγμα θα είχε αυτή την μορφη:
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...00mhz-64mb-l3/

----------


## toni31

Τα modem αυτά θα βλέπονται στα 250μ και μετά από το s2 μέχρι το md2 θα βλέπονται όλα μαζί?

----------


## stinger

συμφωνα με το σχεδιο σου το προβλημα ειναι πως απο το σημειο 2 μεχρι το μοντεμ βλεπω 200 μετρα αποσταση...αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν γινεται σε αυτην την αποσταση ζευξη ολων μαζι...θα πρεπει να επεκτεινεις το ζευγος απο το σημειο 2 μεχρι το μοντεμ 2 περιπου η αναμεσα στα μοντεμ1-2 που ειναι σε 50μ αποσταση μεταξυ τους.. και εκει να μπει το δευτερο μοντεμ αυτο δηλαδη που θα ειναι το ζευγος με το σημειο 1...μετα μπορουν να βλεπονται ολα μαζι

----------


## toni31

Με repeater γίνεται τίποτα?

----------


## stinger

οχι...αυτα τα μοντεμ διμιουργουν μια ενσυρματη ζευξη μεταξυ τους...ειναι σαν να εχεις  2 ασυρματες κεραιες μονο που εδω γινεται ενσυρματα...η θα πας ασυρματα με 2 κεραιες απο το σημειο 1 μεχρι το μοντεμ 2 η θα πας με προεκταση του ζευγους ωστε να βρεθεις πιο κοντα στα μοντεμ για να γινει η δουλεια σου
παντως να ξερεις πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει η δουλεια με ενα ασυρματο λινκ παρα με τα μοντεμ...

----------


## exop

θα το έκανα:

με switch/hub (4/5 ports ~10euro) στο ενδιάμεσο (για να καλυφθεί η απόσταση) π.χ. ενα στην αρχή, ένα στα ~80-90 μ κ.λ.π.
ή
με vpn (απαιτεί ιντερνετ στο S1)

----------


## pstratos

Στο ενδιάμεσο έχει ρεύμα? Πως θα τροφοδοτείσει το switch. Σημερα πέσαν στα χέρια μας κάτι βιομηχανικά switch με 24dc supply, θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτήσει ένα τέτοιο με POE αλλά και 200euroydia για switch  :Unsure:

----------


## exop

αν το θέλει ενσύρματο, αναγκαστικά θα "ρίξει" καλώδιο.

----------


## mikemtb

> Μια βοήθεια θα ήθελα αν γίνεται,
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72116



ποια λυση υλοποιησες τελικα?

----------


## toni31

Προς το παρόν καμία, ακόμα το ψάχνουμε.

----------

mikemtb (06-03-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Προς το παρόν καμία, ακόμα το ψάχνουμε.



Αυτό που κοιτάς είναι το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς μου.
Έχω στήσει πραγματικά ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ δίκτυα μικρά και μεγάλα.
Στην δική σου περίπτωση η καλύτερη λύση είναι να βάλεις οπτική ίνα από άκρη σε άκρη *αν* μπορείς να σκάψεις.
Αν ΔΕΝ μπορείς να σκάψεις (γιατί περνάει δρόμος π.χ.) η μοναδική λύση είναι ασύρματη δικτύωση με *ΣΟΒΑΡΑ* μηχανήματα (μακριά από D-Link και τα σχετικά φτηνιάρικα μηχανήματα). Αξιόπιστη εταιρεία είναι η UBIQUITI και θα πρότεινα τα μοντέλα της σειράς  PBE-5AC ή Airfiber (για παράδειγμα το Ubiquiti PBE-5AC-400 με κόστος 120 ευρώ ανά πιάτο).
*ΟΛΑ τα άλλα ΞΕΧΑΣΕ ΤΑ.* Είναι παιδικές λύσεις και το μόνο που θα πετύχεις είναι να δημιουργήσεις προβλήματα στο δίκτυο σου.

.

----------

alefgr (08-03-18), 

Gaou (11-02-19), 

mikemtb (07-03-18), 

vasilllis (08-03-18)

----------


## toni31

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση ρε παιδιά και μετά θα γράψω λεπτομέρειες. Υπάρχει κονβέρτορας από MM σε SM ίνα??

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση ρε παιδιά και μετά θα γράψω λεπτομέρειες. Υπάρχει κονβέρτορας από MM σε SM ίνα??



ΟΧΙ. Υπάρχει Module SFP που δέχεται την ΜΜ ίνα και άλλο που δέχεται την SM ίνα.
Η ΜΜ ίνα είναι πιο καλή σε μικρές αποστάσεις (500 - 1000 μέτρα) ενώ η SM ίνα είναι καλή για μεγάλες αποστάσεις (μέχρι 10Κμ).

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> ΟΧΙ. Υπάρχει Module SFP που δέχεται την ΜΜ ίνα και άλλο που δέχεται την SM ίνα.
> Η ΜΜ ίνα είναι πιο καλή σε μικρές αποστάσεις (500 - 1000 μέτρα) ενώ η SM ίνα είναι καλή για μεγάλες αποστάσεις (μέχρι 10Κμ).
> 
> .



ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, κάτι που ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι τεχνικοί δικτύων,
Η ίνα ΜΜ μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ΚΑΙ με τους δύο τύπους Module (SM και ΜΜ SFP Modules), ενώ η SM ίνα μπορεί να δεχτεί ΜΟΝΟ SM Modules !!!

.

----------

alefgr (12-02-19), 

toni31 (11-02-19)

----------


## toni31

Σωτήρη ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες σου. Το πρώτο σχέδιο ήταν περιγραφή και προσπάθησα να το κάνω όπως το κατάλαβα. Το παρακάτω σχέδιο είναι όπως το είδα και με μια εξέλιξη, έχει πέσει ίνα ΜΜ στα 250μ από το S1 έως το S2 και υπάρχει υπόγειος σωλήνας 150μ αριστερά και δεξιά (με κόκκινο).
Δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμη άλλη ΜΜ ίνα αλλά μόνο ένα κομμάτι περίπου 400μ SM και 300μ UTP CAT5 (εξωτ. το λεγόμενο PET). Τα PC3-6 δεν είναι σε δίκτυο και βασικά είναι εύκολο να περαστεί pet από το 3 έως το 4 να μπει στο 4 ένα switch και από το 4 έως το 5,6 μέσα από τον σωλήνα μαζί με την SM να συνεχίσει ένα pet (και θα είναι και κάτω από 100μ). Το επόμενο κομμάτι από το S2 έως το PC2 είναι το ερωτηματικό, αν περαστεί SM (που υπάρχει διαθέσιμη) το PC1 θα έχει δυνατότητα να δικτυωθεί με το PC2? Και φαντάζομαι ότι τα PC3 έως PC17 θα είναι εύκολα μετά.

20190211_215333.jpg

Από εξοπλισμό θα εγκατασταθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες δύο patch panel 6Θ για MM ένα στο S1 και το άλλο στο S2 με την μια θύρα πιασμένη, όπου και η υποχρέωση αυτού που κάνει το έργο τελειώνει εκεί.

----------


## SV1JRT

Αντώνη, όπως το βλέπω, το switch S2 βρίσκετε στην μέση των αποστάσεων, άρα θα γίνει το "κεντρικό" switch.
Από αυτό (S2) θα τραβήξεις οπτική στον χώρο που βρίσκονται τα PC3 - PC6 και θα βάλεις ένα switch πάνω στο οποίο θα συνδέονται τα 4 PC.
Ομοίως θα βάλεις οπτική ίνα από το S2 μέχρι το σημείο που βρίσκονται τα PC2-17 και θα βάλεις ένα τοπικό switch στο οποίο θα συνδέσεις με UTP τα PC 2 μέχρι 17.
Δεν χρειάζεται να το μπερδεύεις πολύ το θέμα.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, καλό είναι να τραβάς διπλά ζεύγη οπτική ίνα τουλάχιστον, για να έχεις εναλλακτικό ζεύγος αν το κανονικό ζεύγος πάθει κάτι. Είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό το σκάψιμο και η τοποθέτηση της οπτικής από το κόστος της ίνας.

.

----------


## toni31

η ίνα μπορεί να πάει στο σκαμμένο (με κόκκινο) δεν υπαρχει δυνατότητα άλλη για σκάψιμο, μόνο εκεί που είναι κόκκινο και η μοναδική πρόσβαση είναι από το 4 εως το 5,6 για καλώδιο. Από το s2 έως το pc2 αν πέσει SM θα γίνει δουλειά με την ΜΜ?

Θα πέσει SM ίνα από S2 έως το κτίριο που έχει τα PC5,6. Το PC3 θα πέσει πάνω σε ένα τοπικό switch στο PC4 και στην συνέχεια θα πάνε στο κτίριο με τα PC5,6 από εκεί θα φύγει με οπτικό switch για το S2, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Από το S2 μέχρι το PC2 θα πέσει και εκεί ίνα SM και μετά με τοπικό switch θα ειδωθούν. Αν κατάλαβα καλά υπάρχει οπτικό switch με θύρες SFP MM και SM ώστε να συνεργαστούν όλα και να καταλήξει να ειδωθούν?

----------


## toni31

Τα switchακια και για τα υπόλοιπα καλούδια καμιά πρόταση?

----------

